# TiVo Stream too slow when using OOH streaming



## reedog117 (Nov 21, 2010)

Why is TiVo Stream so slow when streaming when away from home!?!? I'm trying to download a one hour show but it says it will take 3 hours.

I know it's not my home Internet since I can VPN home and download files at 6-7MB/s. It would probably be faster for me to grab my shows via kmttg and transfer them via Air Video HD or something else...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

OOH streaming currently goes through a TiVo proxy server which limits connection to about 1 Mbps. It's been that way ever since Stream was released. We were hoping at some point TiVo would use router auto forwarding instead but so far nothing has changed.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

reedog117 said:


> Why is TiVo Stream so slow when streaming when away from home!?!? I'm trying to download a one hour show but it says it will take 3 hours.
> 
> I know it's not my home Internet since I can VPN home and download files at 6-7MB/s. It would probably be faster for me to grab my shows via kmttg and transfer them via Air Video HD or something else...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It works fine for streaming. But it sounds like you aren't actually streaming, you are downloading.


----------

